# Small Wars Journal



## Sigi (Dec 26, 2006)

A Good Resource
I have known about this from another site for awhile now and have it saved in my favorites.  Maybe some people here have never seen this site, but it is very informative.

I did a search and did not see a thread for this, so sorry if this is a double post.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to bookmark this site, it is a good one.


----------



## Sigi (Dec 26, 2006)

There are so many links at that site.  There are links that I used to have in my favs that I deleted since SWJ has them.  This site is research rich, that is for sure.  There is also a forum, but I have never partcipated.


----------

